# July 2018 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

July 2018

1.  Snow in August (DTB) as of 7/1/18 on page 248, completed 7/31/18, 106 pages read
2.  Russian Roulette (audiobook) as of 71/18 on page 132
3.  Four Seasons in Rome (audiobook) began 7/15/18, as of 7/31/18 on page 112
4.  The Tie That Binds (DTB) began 7/31/18, as of 7/31/18 on page 22


----------

